

Why You Might Enjoy Using DNSimple - googletron
http://rdegges.com/why-you-might-enjoy-using-dnsimple

======
rmcastil
I use it for all the reasons described in the article. My favorite part is the
support. I've only had one hiccup in my experience and was contacted by
Anthony right away.

He even indulged me when I wanted to talk shop a little bit replying to my
question about their stack with the following:

"Regarding what we develop in, we have a mixture of languages. Most of what we
have is in Ruby, but we also have some Erlang, some Clojure and some Python.
It all depends on what is the best tool for the job."

